
Crypto startup hacks itself before hacker gets a chance to steal users funds - gandhi00
https://www.zdnet.com/article/cryptocurrency-startup-hacks-itself-before-hacker-gets-a-chance-to-steal-users-funds/
======
100100010001
So a company does something in the grey area of morality, and it is okay
because they didn’t audit the libraries used for their code? They just gave
two great reasons not to trust them!

